# Gena got first place!!!!



## Arnold (May 22, 2004)

Gena (my wife) took first place in the NPC 2004 Mile High Figure tonite! 

There were 5 females in her class. I am unsure as to why they did not give her the overall.  I think maybe her arms were a bit too muscular, not positive though.

I will post some pics later....

For  those of you who do not know who I am talking about:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=4844


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 22, 2004)

That???s awesome; great job Gena


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2004)

Congrats man! She looks great!


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2004)

Hooray!

Can't wait to see the pics, show the ones with the other competitors as well.  How did she handle all of it?


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2004)

Outstanding !


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2004)

Fantastic Gena, great job.  You must be very proud Rob.


----------



## atherjen (May 23, 2004)

AWESOME!! CONGRADS Gina!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2004)

congrats  she has amazing symetry and i am sure that you are really proud of her


----------



## tucker01 (May 23, 2004)

Awesome Gena, Congrats


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 23, 2004)

Congratualtions great symmetry and good conditioning, but remaining very femine (most important part)


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2004)

Good job!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2004)

Great job Gena!!!  enjoy the yummy food now!!!


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2004)

She is definitely doing that!

We went to Old Chicago last night and got a large pizza, beer and chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## supertech (May 23, 2004)

Congratualtions


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> She is definitely doing that!
> 
> We went to Old Chicago last night and got a large pizza, beer and chocolate chip cookie.




MMMM, sounds good.  Did you eat or did you just watch??


----------



## OceanDude (May 23, 2004)

This is terrific. It's nice to hear that we have celebrities in the family here.

OD


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> She is definitely doing that!
> 
> We went to Old Chicago last night and got a large pizza, beer and chocolate chip cookie.



*Well deserved !!!*  The meal and the victory ! 

Congrats !


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Did you eat or did you just watch??



I probably ate more than she did!!! 

I will not be competing again this year, a decision that I made this weekend. Several factors, the main one being a new division of IronMagazine.com that I am working on, I cannot reveal any details right now,  but I am very busy, and expect to be for the rest of the year. 

So Gena will be the competitor in the family for now (she wants to do 2-3 more shows this year), plus it's hard for both of us to compete, it's better if only one of does so the other can be there for support. And since she is obviously more successful than I on stage it only makes sense.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 23, 2004)

Great job Gena!


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2004)

I forgot that I do not have any contest photos, they would not allow any type of cameras in the theatre, but here are some backstage photos that I took.

In a week or two there will be contest photos available online and I will post a link to them.

1


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2004)

2


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2004)

3


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2004)

4


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2004)

5


----------



## Tank316 (May 23, 2004)

great job!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2004)

and, we just got back from a little photo shoot for all of the class winners, she will be in an upcoming issue of MAX Sport's Mag: www.maxsportsmag.com


----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2004)

Thank you all for all of your kind words.  The contest was a blast.  Much better this time around.  The girls in my class were so friendly.  That really hepled.  And thank you honey for pumping me up, both on stage and off.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 23, 2004)

GREAT JOB GENA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2004)

Well done Gena  and hello..... we never meet b4 
I am hanging for some white chocolate fudge  This Sunday night


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 24, 2004)

Great Job.

Wow Prince, she sure is sparkly.


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

Congratulations Gena..............You look fantastic


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

I'm so happy for you Gena!  You definitely deserved a win.  

You look absolutely beautiful in the backstage shots Prince posted.  Congratulations!


----------



## Var (May 24, 2004)

Congrats!!!  The pics look amazing!


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2004)

Gena's head is not going to fit thru the front door soon. 

She will be doing the NPC Colorado State June 26, so if anyone here lives in Colorado come to the show!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 24, 2004)

Congrats...you looked awesome...and your arms are simply amazing ...  WOW


----------



## Gena Marie (May 24, 2004)

Again, thank you all so much for your kindness.  You are so sweet.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> Gena's head is not going to fit thru the front door soon.



  I just spit my food out haha

Congrats Gena!  You really did look fantastic!


----------



## Jenny (May 28, 2004)

Wow, you look sooo grear Gena! Congrats!


----------



## Eggs (May 29, 2004)

Hey, congrats on your win Gena!  You really were looking great and I'm glad that it showed in your first place win!   Looking forward to hearing about your next show


----------



## scottrtrout (May 29, 2004)

Much Congrats!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wow Prince, she sure is sparkly.



I know, I got a little excited.    I will tone it down next time


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

congradulations!  

You have a stunning body and look beautiful as well.    You can step into one of the shoes of someone to admire for their determination and hard work.  It certainly did pay off for you.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank you guys & gals.  You are all so sweet and kind.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Rich46yo (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow! What a lovely balance and absolutely awsome back. Im happy for both of you..............take care..........Rich


----------

